# Uninst.isu...........



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

I'm attempting to uninstall a program Trellix Web.........

I tried both thru add/remove and with the programs own unintall engine either way I get back a "cannot find" message what it is looking for is "Uninst.isu"

I cant find "Uninst.isu" in file find, however it is excactly where it is supposed to be C:\Program Files\ Trellix Web\ Uninst.isu.

When I right click in Uninst.isu the properties show it to be 342 bytes and it's attributes are Archive.

Any Ideas or Suggestions?........Please.


DS


----------



## Gnosisless (Dec 17, 2001)

One thing I'd try is to check the registry entry for the Uninstall command to see if the path and filename are exactly correct. You can find (and adjust, if necessary) the uninstall string at:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\<Your Application Name>

If that looks ok, I'd also make sure the uninst.isu file didn't get marked read only somehow, and that the filename isn't corrupted. Rename it something else, then rename it back exactly as it appears in the registry string.

The InstallShield website also says that there can be a problem with longer paths (in NT 3.51) to the uninst.isu file, but the instructions for dealing with it are for developers, not end users.

These are just general suggestions. Hope something clicks.

Ok, adding on here, I see where you already said it's only marked Archive....


----------



## Gnosisless (Dec 17, 2001)

I also found some posts in newsgroups (they were for Norton Utililties, however) that say to delete the uninst.isu file, reinstall the program, and then run the uninstall routine.

Seems like a roundabout way to to things, but thought I'd mention it here in case you run out of options.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Gnosisless,

Thank you for your replies and suggestions. they set me into the right thinking mode to better find the solution to why Trellix Web would not Uninstall.
It appears the nice folks at Trellix Web did not want this program easily uninstalled............why I really don't know but I was able to download the following:

REGEDIT4

[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Trellix]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Trellix]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Trellix2DeinstKey9]

from an unofficial Trellix Web site at:
http://www.swgalleries.com/kwsupport/csb/id151.htm

Its a done deal now and perhaps this thread will serve some use in some future search should anyone else have the same problems.

DS


----------

